# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - December '09 "Open"



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 1, 2010)

Which is your favourite?

"Open" entries here

*Note: It is well worth looking all of the images at their full size this month, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that much justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you select Sorted By: "I*mage Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*" and then click on the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.


----------



## GC Jr (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome! the pictures this month look fantastic.


----------



## Renegrenade (Jan 2, 2010)

I normally narrow my votes down to 1 or 2 photos, but I had six different ones to choose from this time! Awesome stuff.


----------



## Casshew (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish I could vote for more than one


----------



## JimPowellPhotography (Jan 4, 2010)

Chris, 
I submitted a photo for the December contest, but I don't see it included in the contest.  I just verified that it was sent properly, double checked the file size, etc. everything looks good with my submission from here.  Did I do something wrong in the submission process?  I sent it Dec 16th. The title was sydney harbour.


----------



## Romphotog (Jan 4, 2010)

I am confused.  I thought this was a "December" contest.  Does that imply any photos taken_in_ December, or specifically showing what the month of December is all about?  To me December means Winter, and that means snow, cold, etc.  I just dont get how a ride in a dumbo carousel, girl with horse, sleeping with a dog, or a bicycle with flowers, qualifies as aDecember shot.


----------



## Cooler_King (Jan 5, 2010)

Romphotog said:


> I am confused.  I thought this was a "December" contest.  Does that imply any photos taken_in_ December, or specifically showing what the month of December is all about?  To me December means Winter, and that means snow, cold, etc.  I just dont get how a ride in a dumbo carousel, girl with horse, sleeping with a dog, or a bicycle with flowers, qualifies as aDecember shot.



It is only winter in December where you live, so to limit the worldwide forum to only December-Winter related images would be a tad silly don't you think?

An Australian could quite easily comment on a snowy scene and say what's _that_ got to do with December? 

The month just refers to the compeitition stage not the subject.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 5, 2010)

JimPowellPhotography said:


> Chris,
> I submitted a photo for the December contest, but I don't see it included in the contest.  I just verified that it was sent properly, double checked the file size, etc. everything looks good with my submission from here.  Did I do something wrong in the submission process?  I sent it Dec 16th. The title was sydney harbour.



Jim,

I've just been back through the entries and there is nothing there in the qualifying submissions that relates to your user name here at TPF. Neither does your name appear in those that have not quite managed to get things right either - I email those individually letting them know about the problem.

My only guess would be that for some reason your submission has got tagged as spam as it dropped into the gmail account that submissions get forwarded onto. Unfortunately, the account is hit by as many as 1,000 items of spam per month and I don't wade through them to see if anything has been misdirected.

It's too late to start adding new images to the poll, but I would like you to send a very clearly marked test email to the TPF Photo Challenge email address, so that I can check what's happening.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 5, 2010)

Romphotog said:


> I am confused.  I thought this was a "December" contest.  Does that imply any photos taken_in_ December, or specifically showing what the month of December is all about?  To me December means Winter, and that means snow, cold, etc.  I just dont get how a ride in a dumbo carousel, girl with horse, sleeping with a dog, or a bicycle with flowers, qualifies as aDecember shot.




Romphotog,

The competition was the one run during the month of December. The theme was "Open" - as in submit a photograph on any subject you want. Therefore Santa Claus or a Bondi Beach surfer would have been equally applicable.

Just for clarity, the theme for the competition being run in January is called "Musically Inclined". There are more details on what that means in the thread created for it.


----------



## Romphotog (Jan 5, 2010)

Cooler_King said:


> The month just refers to the compeitition stage not the subject.


 
I see.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.  So I could submit a shot I took in June?  However, I think "December" should imply whatever activity takes place in that month whether in the northern or southern hemisphere, and the pic must be taken in December.
Thus, in New York City you'll get snow in Central Park(mine), in Sydney you'll get surfers on the beach.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 5, 2010)

The idea is that you take a shot specifically to meet the theme, not just trawl your archives form something that fits - this is after all a challenge of your photographic abilities to comply with a brief, not a test of your ability to do a search.


----------



## JimPowellPhotography (Jan 5, 2010)

> I would like you to send a very clearly marked test email to the TPF Photo Challenge email address, so that I can check what's happening.



Chris, 
I sent the e-mail today (Jan 5) at 5pm est.  I included the same message that I sent last time in case there was something in the e-mail that triggered this to be sent to your junk mail folder.  Please let me know whether or not you received it.  If not, i'll try again without anything in the message.
Thanks!

_________________________________________
http://www.jimpowellphoto.com


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim,

Thanks for that. I've sent you a response back.

Chris


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 8, 2010)

There is now around 1 week left till the poll closes, so why not get your vote in now.


----------



## Romphotog (Jan 8, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Romphotog said:
> 
> 
> > The theme was "Open" - as in submit a photograph on any subject you want.
> ...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2010)

OK, so 4 and a bit days to go and the voting numbers are somewhat up on the last couple of months - plenty of time for some more though.


----------



## mrredline05 (Jan 13, 2010)

when does this poll end again?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 13, 2010)

That will be the time and date right at the top of the poll


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 16, 2010)

So the winners this month are as follows...

In first place with 10 votes, we have MrRedline05 with Underway Sunset








In second place with 8 votes we have Bangarang Rufio with this untitled submission








In joint third place with 7 votes each, we have JuliaKR with this untitled contribution






and MikeinSC with Fog and Railroad Tracks







A PM will be on its way to the winner shortly notifying them of their prize.

Thanks to all for taking part and remember there's still time to put in your submission for the January "Musically Inclined" contest.


----------



## mrredline05 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet. I didnt think i would win. There were alot of really good pictures on there. Thanks for all the votes


----------



## Bangarang Rufio (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats MrRedLine on your win!

I didn't know if I would get any votes so I'm just happy to have gotten any, let alone enough to put me in second place


----------



## Martin_Garcia (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats !! Really awesome pictures !!


----------



## mrredline05 (Jan 16, 2010)

Bangarang Rufio said:


> Congrats MrRedLine on your win!
> 
> I didn't know if I would get any votes so I'm just happy to have gotten any, let alone enough to put me in second place


 

Thanks. Yea i actually really liked your picture. If i didnt have my own picture in there i would of voted for yours, no offence lol.


----------



## victorrony (Jan 28, 2010)

give me detail for this thanks..


----------



## carrollove (Feb 27, 2010)

An Australian could quite easily comment on a snowy scene.


----------

